# Yamaha stock?



## srtkev (Mar 19, 2012)

So I was thinking about buying a few stocks from Yamaha, any opinions on this? At the current price I think its a good deal, about in the middle of the 52week High/low. This would be my first and only international stock, and I would be keeping for short to medium term. Back in 07 they hit more than triple the current value so I'm hoping they have potential to hit that again.


----------



## Shnoobs (Feb 28, 2012)

Not sure which Yamaha stock you're looking at as there three that I count on OTC but if you are trying to gauge future performance against 2007 levels I advise you to try another avenue as pretty much every stock was ridiculously expensive that year. As for Yamaha motor company, I have no insight on the stock but the two on the back of my boat are awesome! Yeah I know, not much help sorry. P/E of 30 on YAMCY looks expensive to me.


----------



## srtkev (Mar 19, 2012)

Shnoobs said:


> Not sure which Yamaha stock you're looking at as there three that I count on OTC but if you are trying to gauge future performance against 2007 levels I advise you to try another avenue as pretty much every stock was ridiculously expensive that year. As for Yamaha motor company, I have no insight on the stock but the two on the back of my boat are awesome! Yeah I know, not much help sorry. P/E of 30 on YAMCY looks expensive to me.


Ya thats true. I was looking either at Yamaha Motor Company (TYO 7272), or Yamaha Corporation (TYO 7951). There seems to be more versions of the stock on yahoo finance vs google finance


----------

